# DW 12 Days Of Christmas - Enter HERE Thread



## Admin (Oct 25, 2005)

Hi Guys,

Our annual 12 days of Christmas giveaway is OFFICIALLY OPEN!!! :thumb:

You can see the prizes here - http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=194082

To enter all you need to do is *post ONCE* in this thread between now and 11.59pm on the 12th December 2010

There are a couple of stipulations that I want to make you aware of 1st.

1) Only ONE entry per person 
2) A minimum of *50 posts *is required to enter. 
3) Postage to a UK address ( International Postage to be confirmed by sponsor)

Oh and as always the Admins and Moderators decision is final.

Good Luck and Merry Christmas!

DWC


----------



## -Ashley- (Nov 19, 2010)

Hi I don't know exactly what I need to post but here is my post :thumb:

All the best to everyone that enters.

Ashley Hazell


----------



## buff not enuf (Sep 29, 2008)

Buff not enuf:thumb:Happy Xmas to all:wave:


----------



## simonjj (Sep 25, 2010)

Consider me entered:wave:


----------



## NickP (Nov 20, 2005)

Merry Christmas


----------



## tomah (Sep 17, 2010)

Wooohoooooo!!

Free stuff!


----------



## Warwickshire Detailer (Oct 11, 2009)

Ho Ho Ho


----------



## BJM (Oct 30, 2005)

A merry Christmas to everyone in DW land!!!!!


----------



## big ben (Aug 25, 2009)

good luck everyone and merry xmas


----------



## paddyirishman (Sep 21, 2009)

Put my name in as well Chief! :thumb:


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Baaah Humbug!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Victor (Oct 10, 2010)

hey merry christmas 

i will be happy to pay the difference in the shipping fee to denmark. 

Victor


----------



## HeavenlyDetail (Sep 22, 2006)

From me and George , good luck everyone :thumb:


----------



## MSD1540 (Oct 29, 2010)

Merry Xmas to all on DW.


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

Good luck people


----------



## organgrinder (Jan 20, 2008)

Here's hoping.........that the snow will go away


----------



## Lump (Nov 6, 2008)

WOOP WOOP Crimbo time again :thumb:


----------



## Culainn (Sep 2, 2009)

I love snow


----------



## dan1985 (Jun 24, 2010)

count me in, Cheers


----------



## Zymol Europe (Sep 29, 2009)

I know i'm not allowed to win but i wanted to play toooo!!

Hee hee!

Becky


----------



## mk4gtiturbo (Jun 16, 2009)

I'm in, here's hoping!


----------



## Turkleton (Apr 18, 2010)

I feel so Christmassy!


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

Count me in


----------



## Estoril-5 (Mar 8, 2007)

wohoo, roll on christmas


----------



## AcN (Nov 3, 2010)

I'll wish a merry xmas the 24th of December but not before  it's like wishing a birthday a month earlier


----------



## andyboyo (Dec 4, 2009)

Count me in as well please :thumb:


----------



## smoki1969 (Oct 10, 2006)

Bring it on :buffer:


----------



## Beemer 330 (Oct 8, 2010)

count me in.

Merry Xmas to all and good luck :thumb:

thanks to all for organising and donating


----------



## R0B (Aug 27, 2010)

massive luck to all of us and cheers again DW:thumb:
Oh this is my entry by the way


----------



## kmmfc1 (Jan 26, 2010)

I'd like to be entered into these raffles as well. Thanks to all who organised this and supplied the prizes!


----------



## Razzzle (Jul 3, 2010)

Entered! - Merry Christmas to all:


----------



## The Sheriff (Jul 15, 2008)

Merry everyone:d


----------



## john2garden (Nov 16, 2006)

Good luck everyone and happy Christmas.

Thanks to all the DW crew for arranging this!

John


----------



## amiller (Jan 1, 2009)

HO HO HO Merry Christmas!

:thumb:


----------



## wylie coyote (Jul 15, 2007)

Where's my lucky penny (hope I haven't spent it). All the best to all who enter.:thumb:


----------



## ryand (Jul 18, 2008)

Here's my entry. Many thanks to all involved in making this happen.

Seasons greetings all.

Ryan


----------



## alxg (May 3, 2009)

alxg reporting (again) for hopeful prize winning duties. :wave:

Good luck all and Happy Christmas :thumb:


(not really expecting to win but you never know.....)


----------



## POOBUG (Feb 27, 2007)

May as well enter and see if I can end this year on a high note...

Merry Xmas!


----------



## bunyarra (Aug 26, 2006)

Merry Xmas to one of the nicest car-nut communities


----------



## thehogester (Jun 15, 2008)

Be rude not to :thumb:


----------



## EastUpperGooner (May 31, 2009)

Good luck to everyone.

Fingers crossed.


----------



## dwmc (Jun 6, 2010)

happy xmas one and all :thumb:


----------



## JoeNobody (Feb 21, 2010)

I'm in. Merry Christmas :thumb:


----------



## steveo3002 (Jan 30, 2006)

good luck all


----------



## audi2k40 (Dec 17, 2008)

Merry Christmas! :thumb: :driver: :buffer: :car::detailer:


----------



## Mr_Scisco (Oct 22, 2009)

I'm in. Good luck to all that enter and have a Merry festive season. :thumb:


----------



## GraemeP (Oct 9, 2009)

Merry Christmas to All!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Griffy (Feb 19, 2006)

Wa Hay, Crimbo officially starts here :thumb:
Count me in too guy's please


----------



## Steve Burnett (Apr 21, 2009)

Have to enter this.

Merry Christmas to you all.


----------



## Has390 (May 21, 2010)

1st of December how exiting  also they day i entered this competition


----------



## CJA Valeting (Dec 7, 2006)

Count me in too.


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

Best forum ever! :thumb: :buffer:

Forgot to say, Merry Christmas and good luck to all!


----------



## cracker666 (Sep 10, 2010)

2) A minimum of 50 posts is required to enter. 

Deleted that rules me out  deleted
:newbie:


I did it yeah 51 posts I'm in

oh well good luck guys :car: :detailer: :devil:

Happy xmas


----------



## shycho (Sep 7, 2010)

Ho ho ho, Merry....Line
...Christmas!
Really? That can't be right.

Considered me entered, please.


----------



## ads2k (Jul 12, 2006)

Merry Christmas to all at DW and an even bigger Christmas cheer from me to all the manufacturers that have donated such fantastic prizes :thumb:


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

In it for a chance.


----------



## Gazjs (Nov 26, 2009)

Good luck all 
Merry Christmas


----------



## cheechy (Nov 23, 2006)

Nice one - I'm in


----------



## -Aid- (Nov 28, 2009)

Am all in -Aid- good luck everyone


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

Consider me entered.. :thumb:


----------



## renny (Aug 31, 2009)

That's me entered :thumb:

Merry Xmas everyone :wave:





Could do with some free stuff, just spent all my wonga on winter tyres!


----------



## Eddy (Apr 13, 2008)

I'm in


----------



## pk222 (Oct 2, 2008)

Me too :car:

Merry Xmas all .. .excited about this


----------



## MerlinGTI (Nov 4, 2009)

Merry Christmas all. Good luck :thumb:


----------



## burger (Feb 10, 2009)

Count me in aswel please


----------



## firebladerider0 (Dec 9, 2009)

Happy Christmas & New Year to all.
Steve.


----------



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

Not being a smart ****... but just in case "ONCE"

PaulN


----------



## herbiedacious (Sep 27, 2010)

good luck everybody, hope i win tho. Festive fondlebumps to one and all.


----------



## Strothow (Oct 29, 2009)

Count me in :thumb:


----------



## DSW (Jul 20, 2008)

I'm in! Good luck to all !


----------



## Geordie_1982 (Jun 12, 2010)

Gotta be in it to win it so count me in please :thumb:


----------



## wookey (Jul 13, 2007)

I'm in :thumb:


----------



## Matt. (Aug 26, 2007)

Merry Christmas DW & fellow members. Have a happy new year


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

Count me in


----------



## RD55 DUN (Dec 30, 2008)

Some excellent prizes here!

Good Luck to everyone!


----------



## mainsy (May 27, 2008)

Any of these prizes would beat the sh1t out of anything santa will bring me


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

I love big butts and I cannot lieeeee!


----------



## rodders (Jul 8, 2008)

Consider me in!


----------



## manolik (May 30, 2010)

from italy with love

sincerly yours, manolik

p.s. i will pay for the extra charge on delivery to italy


----------



## hibberd (Jul 5, 2006)

Prettig Kerst!!!


----------



## dan123elvin (Jun 15, 2010)

Ho Ho Ho, im in


----------



## chris l (Mar 5, 2007)

Good Luck, Merry Christmas


----------



## karl_liverpool (Sep 25, 2008)

best of luck everyone


----------



## cotter (Aug 31, 2008)

Room for a wee one? :thumb:


----------



## Alex1984 (Jan 15, 2009)

I am in there like swim wear:thumb:


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Oh Hi there peeps! 

Entered!


----------



## Tricky Red (Mar 3, 2007)

Great giveaway this one this year. Merry Christmas to all the organisers and prize givers. 
:thumb:


----------



## buckas (Jun 13, 2008)

Great prizes! Happy Christmas all 

drew


----------



## Delboy_Trotter (Jun 7, 2007)

Worth a punt - good luck all


----------



## Spuj (Apr 19, 2010)

Good luck everybody :thumb:

*Sits for the next 12 days with fingers crossed* :lol:


----------



## RP84 (Sep 3, 2007)

Merry Xmas All


----------



## SootyNicko (Nov 11, 2006)

Good luck all :thumb:


----------



## alexandjen (Feb 24, 2008)

Consider myself entered :wave:

Merry Xmas to all :thumb:


----------



## Hou (Sep 20, 2010)

Good luck people!


----------



## -J- (Nov 2, 2007)

Good Luck all :buffer:


----------



## Mick (Jan 23, 2010)

merry xmas, good luck :thumb:


----------



## ajc347 (Feb 4, 2009)

Good luck everyone. :thumb:


----------



## ant_s (Jan 29, 2009)

Merry crimbo to all, and thanks to the suppliers for the gifts!


----------



## Edstrung (Apr 6, 2009)

Enter the Dragon!

Merry Xmas all and good luck


----------



## smyrk (Sep 25, 2009)

Merry Christmas everyone!


----------



## Demon (Jun 27, 2008)

This is me, Merry Christmas ya'll

Demon


----------



## Aero (Feb 13, 2007)

Merry Christmas everyone


----------



## Alzak (Aug 31, 2010)

Woop Woop 

Happy Xmas for all

can't wait for xmas gifts lol


----------



## craig06typer (Oct 11, 2008)

I'm in! 

Merry Xmas


----------



## RivieraV (Mar 17, 2010)

Me too, I think !


----------



## grant_evans (Mar 2, 2008)

yes please


----------



## Padtwo (Apr 11, 2007)

Fingers crossed and god luck to all


----------



## Gruffs (Dec 10, 2007)

Merry Xmas all.


----------



## Olly1 (Feb 21, 2010)

Man we`re up to 11 pages already in only a few hours. This is going to be a very long thread.

Like everyone else. Count me in :thumb:


----------



## jacob12_1993 (Nov 15, 2010)

May as well have a go  Happy Xmas!


----------



## P4ULT (Apr 6, 2007)

me please have fun people merry christmas


----------



## Geetarman (Apr 22, 2007)

Here's my post. 

Off to think about snow again  did you know it's snowing?


----------



## GlynRS2 (Jan 21, 2006)

Merry Christmas :thumb:


----------



## Dan J (Jun 18, 2008)

im in

happy christmas detailingworld hope santa brings us all a nice pot of carnauba lovelyness for use when the weather sortes itself out:thumb:


----------



## steview (Sep 23, 2010)

Happy Xmas and happy new year every one


----------



## Jed (Aug 1, 2010)

I'm in, You can empty your sack in my direction!
:lol:


----------



## deanie-b (Nov 8, 2010)

I'm in!

Merry Christmas


----------



## steve from wath (Dec 12, 2008)

cant resist a free comp
who knows might win

all the best to all:thumb:


----------



## tfonseca (Jul 31, 2008)

Merry Christmas 
:thumb:


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2010)

They are all great prizes :thumb: Just have to keep my fingers crossed now


----------



## MrReynolds (Jun 14, 2010)

I may not have been on here long, however the information contained on this site and the in depth knowledge of the users is second to none! What an amazing place!

Merry Christmas to all!  Hope everyone has a fantastic christmas and gets everything they want 

Consider my self entered :thumb:


ONCE


----------



## srmtor (Jul 12, 2008)

In for a penny, in for a pound or some fantastic prizes as they say...


----------



## slrestoration (Nov 11, 2009)

Merry Christmas to you all & good luck


----------



## Dunkwho (Jan 23, 2009)

Happy Christmas gang!

Just re-read the list of prizes ... holy crep, what a generous pile of forum supporters we have, hats off to you all!


----------



## RyanJon (Feb 18, 2009)

I'm in!!


----------



## Tabbs (Aug 3, 2009)

As once said by a famous song writer








IIIITTTTTTSSSSSS CHRIIIISSSSSSTTTTMASS :thumb:


----------



## Maxtor (Feb 23, 2007)

Count me in please guys. It feels funny actually being able to enter a comp. LOL


:thumb:

Maxtor.


----------



## PK001 (May 8, 2008)

Early Christmas greetings to all. 
Keep On Detailing:buffer:
Good Luck!:thumb:

Looking at this page number that I am on, I''ll need it as well! :doublesho


----------



## Igloo (Oct 18, 2009)

BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOBIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIES 

Merry Christmas all!


----------



## EthanCrawford (Jan 7, 2010)

Ace count me in  

EthanCrawford


----------



## QuattroA3 (Jul 5, 2008)

Count me in:thumb:


----------



## John74 (Mar 12, 2007)

My luck has to change sometime so im in, good luck everyone :thumb:


----------



## bgm46 (Dec 23, 2008)

I'm in


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 9, 2006)

Humbug and bubbles


----------



## big_amir (Jul 6, 2008)

Hello


----------



## talisman (Nov 20, 2006)

just looked at the prize list......fantastic....lets hope...

Merry Christmas everyone...


----------



## Pezza4u (Jun 7, 2007)

I'm in!


----------



## ben1988 (Jan 28, 2009)

happy christmas to everyone and count me in
Ben1988


----------



## mk2glenn (Sep 12, 2010)

Great prizes. Hopefully I'll have the luck of the Irish!


----------



## fitter (Jun 19, 2010)

Good luck to everyone !
Neil


----------



## Bero (Mar 9, 2008)

Thanks for the prizes Polished Bliss and Motor Geek!!


----------



## ksm1985 (Dec 27, 2008)

reply number one four two, ima win, woo HOO :lol:


----------



## IanG (Nov 21, 2007)

Happy Christmas All

And count me in for the Comp :wave:

IanG


----------



## flyfs6 (Nov 13, 2006)

Thank you all and best of luck to everybody who has entered.


----------



## KrisP (Feb 7, 2006)

Good Luck & Merry Christmas Everyone!

Great prizes btw.

Kris


----------



## scottgm (Dec 27, 2009)

Merry Xmas everyone


----------



## dreaddan (Mar 9, 2007)

Lads dont bother posting any more - I've got the winning post number


----------



## A210 AMG (Nov 8, 2008)

Happy Christmas All


----------



## yin (Dec 29, 2005)

Fantastic list of prizes Thanks All 

Merry Xmas:thumb:


----------



## andy-mcq (Sep 26, 2008)

merry xmas everyone


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2010)

count me in and merry xmas every one :thumb:


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

Good luck everyone, some cracking prizes again this year Nice one DW


----------



## chisai (Jan 1, 2009)

Consider me posted and entered. Thanks.


----------



## details (May 13, 2009)

Gota be in it to win it...


----------



## mk2jon (Mar 10, 2009)

If you cant beat um,join um


----------



## ian_lawton (Apr 14, 2010)

I'd like to enter but don't think I have enough posts! Nvm!!! Very jelous of all the loverly prizes!!


----------



## Ghostrider (Dec 17, 2006)

I didn´t do it !


----------



## R32rob (Feb 26, 2008)

Gotta be in it to win it I guess!

Good luck all!


----------



## Marc1 (Apr 8, 2010)

Good luck to all.


----------



## -tom- (Jan 27, 2009)

mark did u get the 5 k i slipped u :lol:

i am in...


----------



## Franzpan (Mar 2, 2009)

im in


----------



## Tweak (Sep 17, 2010)

I'd just like to point out its my birthday on the 8th lol so you could combine a birthday/christmas present if you wanted haha
But, best of luck everyone, and merry christmas =]


----------



## Dipesh (Oct 12, 2007)

Merry Christmas!


----------



## chunkytfg (Feb 1, 2009)

God bless us one and all


----------



## Balddee2 (Feb 14, 2010)

Count me in to!!


----------



## Rundie (Oct 2, 2007)

Merry Christmas :thumb:


----------



## gtst-chris (Dec 10, 2006)

Good luck to all that enter


----------



## sfs (Oct 26, 2009)

Fingers crossed...


----------



## mr kuryakin (Nov 20, 2005)

merry christmas!!


----------



## Blamm (Jun 3, 2009)

Blamm reporting for duty (and prizes)


----------



## S-X-I (Sep 6, 2006)

Count me in!


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

Good luck, merry christmas,  off snow so more of this :detailer: can be done:thumb:


----------



## Buck (Jan 16, 2008)

Merry Christmas one and all :thumb:


----------



## Ben_ZS (Sep 28, 2008)

Ben_ZS. Happy Xmas everyone!


----------



## lowejackson (Feb 23, 2006)

Count me in


----------



## blackS2000 (Aug 4, 2010)

OH go on then , if I must:thumb::wave:


----------



## Mermoto (Jul 14, 2010)

Not enough posts but why sit on the fence - God loves a trier :driver:

Mermoto


----------



## HC1001 (May 27, 2007)

Me me me!


----------



## bluepeter (Dec 18, 2009)

i'm in. . . .


----------



## andy665 (Nov 1, 2005)

I'm in


----------



## Davemm (Mar 9, 2009)

Count me in,

Good luck to all.


----------



## cortinajim (Sep 12, 2009)

Me as well please,,Merry Christmas all.


----------



## M.M (Feb 28, 2009)

Maybe a wee birthday present for me


----------



## mel (Mar 8, 2008)

MerryChristmas !!!!!

Mel, entered and snowy fingers crossed!!


----------



## Adam D (Nov 3, 2009)

Count me in as well please


----------



## Mr Face (Jan 22, 2009)

To one and all, thanks for all your help & support, we wish you well every day. 

Peace & good will, enjoy, eat drink and lie down  

Mike :wave: Jack :wave: Joe :wave: (team Face)


----------



## GlenStaff26 (Mar 10, 2007)

We wish you a merry Christmas, we wish you a merry christmas, we wish you a merry Christmas and a happy new year :thumb:


----------



## DaveDesign (May 6, 2008)

Here's my punt at it:thumb: Hope all have a great christmas and dont get snowed in:wave:


----------



## Bungleaio (Jul 18, 2010)

Here's looking forward to a great christmas for everyone.

Fingers crossed for the competition too


----------



## irumbold (Apr 20, 2008)

Merry christmas folks:wave:


----------



## Stevoraith (Mar 15, 2008)

Enteroonied.


----------



## NornIron (May 12, 2007)

Oooh... me, me, pick me :lol:


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

Chrisc.


----------



## kevedup (Jul 23, 2010)

Good luck all...& wishing you a very Merry Xmas


----------



## Soepergrover (Aug 14, 2009)

Thankyouthankyouthankyouthankyouthankyouthankyouthankyouthankyouthankyouthankyouthankyouthankyouthankyou


----------



## Ross1308 (Sep 3, 2010)

Ross1308  Im In, Thanks again for the prizes Guys !


----------



## eyezack87 (Aug 12, 2008)

Ooo, this sounds awesome! I'm in!


----------



## adam_r81 (Aug 15, 2007)

Please count me in


----------



## prokopas (Apr 29, 2010)

Count me in


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Stangalang in also, merry christmas all:wave:


----------



## nick-a6 (Jun 9, 2007)

Gotta be in it to win it!
Good Luck


----------



## Roy (Jan 17, 2007)

Count me in please.

Good luck to all. Roy.


----------



## VW Golf-Fan (Aug 3, 2010)

My first time entering a DW competition!

Merry Christmas to all.


----------



## Summit Detailing (Oct 9, 2006)

Count me in:wave:


----------



## MrWhite (May 2, 2010)

consider me in chief... BONG...............!! :thumb:


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

Count me in guys!!!!


----------



## fitz (Jul 25, 2009)

Its CHRISTMAAAASSSS!


----------



## dazzyb (Feb 9, 2010)

Me pleasssssseeeeeee


----------



## mlgt (Apr 11, 2008)

Me please


----------



## tommyzooom (Aug 15, 2009)

good luck and merry Christmas


----------



## ashk (Aug 11, 2008)

Me aswell


----------



## Mini 360 (Jul 17, 2009)

ello!


----------



## drew 007 (Nov 12, 2008)

Shabba :wave: merry new year:lol:


----------



## Gleams (Jul 26, 2010)

Here's to hoping, health and FREE STUFF!!!!


----------



## Lowiepete (Mar 29, 2009)

With Season's Greetings...

Steve :car:


----------



## wedgie (Apr 5, 2008)

Count me in


----------



## happypostie (Jul 1, 2009)

count me in to :thumb:. merry xmas to all on detailing world .. khalid


----------



## tossi (Sep 22, 2009)

Im in to


----------



## AlanGM (Apr 30, 2006)

Merry Christmas every one

Yes please


----------



## paranoid73 (Aug 5, 2009)

Merry Xmas :thumb:


----------



## sicko (Jun 20, 2009)

merry xmas and good luck to all from slovenia!


----------



## Daryl_mk4coupe (Oct 17, 2007)

HO HO HO,MERRY CHRISTMAS. Please fill my sack up with awesome DW goodies.....


----------



## johnnyguitar (Mar 24, 2010)

Me too please! Happy Christmas and all that DWers.


----------



## beanheadblue (Oct 26, 2010)

It's snowing boohoo wish it was snowfoaming


----------



## hammy7387 (Mar 7, 2007)

Heres my post merry christmas to all


----------



## ocd13 (Aug 25, 2010)

Heres my post merry xmas to all and good luck :thumb:


----------



## Beancounter (Aug 31, 2006)

I'm in! Lucky number 227 
Thanks for organinsing DW Team :thumb:


----------



## SimonW (Jun 3, 2007)

Best of luck to everyone :thumb:

Simon
*Exotic Detail*
Website
Facebook
Blog
Twitter


----------



## rtjc (Apr 19, 2009)

Would really make my Christmas this would  Good luck all, count me in. Merry Christmas everyone


----------



## SamurI (Dec 29, 2006)

Merry christmas DW'ers and best of luck!


----------



## juicy 666 (Jul 20, 2010)

Ill have a bash too please! Would be awesome to win something!

Merry Christmas guys!


----------



## JamesGarner (Jan 29, 2007)

Count me in to

Merry crimbo everyone !


----------



## TheQuail (Oct 22, 2007)

Good luck and merry Christmas!


----------



## DAZ MCGUINNESS (Apr 8, 2010)

am in :wave:


----------



## agpatel (Jun 5, 2009)

Put me into the drawing 

Happy holidays to all of DW!


----------



## lonterra (May 1, 2009)

And good luck to everyone from me!

(Including me, of course!)


----------



## Nuzzy-B (Mar 26, 2010)

Put my name in the bag. Merry christmas every one and good luck


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

Ill stick me name in!
Merry xmas too!


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

I'm in for this


----------



## G-baby158 (Aug 30, 2010)

Stick me in as well  Great to win something. Good luck everyone! 

EDIT** opps, didn't see it was 50min posts, count me out. For now.


----------



## Crille (Nov 22, 2010)

Happy Xmas for all


----------



## ScoobyDan (Aug 26, 2006)

Count me in please.

MERRY CHRISTMAS EVERYONE !!!


----------



## Ian D (Mar 16, 2006)

And another!!

Merry Christmas One and All!!


----------



## matt_83 (Apr 28, 2009)

Good luck everyone...........especially me :wave:


----------



## charlie. (May 11, 2006)

Good Luck - Be In It To Win It!


----------



## CJR (Nov 4, 2010)

Merry Xmas to everyone on DW!! That's me entered!


----------



## DiscoDriver (Oct 27, 2009)

Good luck everyone!

Merry Christmas to one and all!


----------



## fergies_army (Feb 11, 2010)

Seeing as I have just reached 50 ............. *BOOM* ........ Im in!!!!

Merry Easter and a happy new birthday!


----------



## Ste T (Jul 17, 2008)

I'm in, happy christmas every one


----------



## waynevr6 (Jun 11, 2008)

Merry Christmas to all at Detailing World

Wayne


----------



## iainh (Jan 5, 2010)

Merry Christmas all :thumb:


----------



## NKS (Feb 22, 2007)

Merry Xmas Once:thumb:


----------



## nicp2007 (Apr 25, 2007)

i'm in :thumb:


----------



## russell hayward (Apr 13, 2006)

Me too


----------



## 03OKH (May 2, 2009)

Merry Xmas :wave:


----------



## Divine (Jul 16, 2009)

Me tooo please


----------



## sfstu (Aug 3, 2010)

merry christmas everyone...!:thumb:
rgds stu


----------



## Shug (Jul 13, 2007)

Ummmmm, merry christmas!


----------



## cdti_sri (Jul 17, 2006)

Merry Christmas


----------



## Martin_HDI (Aug 19, 2010)

Merry Christmas everyone and good luck! 

Martin.


----------



## J1ODY A (Nov 28, 2008)

bring it on!!!


----------



## Elliott19864 (May 11, 2008)

Worth a post 

All the best everyone.


----------



## leonclio (May 8, 2008)

Merry christmas people


----------



## Serkie (Dec 8, 2007)

Count me in!


----------



## joelee (Nov 28, 2009)

:buffer:All the best to everyone :buffer:


----------



## David.S (Dec 27, 2009)

Merry Christmas to you all


----------



## johnsastra16v (Oct 7, 2007)

im in too

now off to read how this competition works! lol .....


----------



## Jimmy The Saint (Sep 19, 2010)

Sign me up lads :thumb:


----------



## BenB (Jul 6, 2007)

Me too! Merry Christmas all!


----------



## jonezy (Sep 30, 2008)

consider me entered guys and girls


----------



## Pandy (Jan 19, 2008)

Spearmint Polo's

Merry Christmas folks :thumb:


----------



## Jason M5 (Jul 15, 2010)

Feck off snow.


----------



## d7ve_b (Jul 1, 2010)

Consider me IN!

...and Merry Christmas all


----------



## M3_GT (Apr 27, 2008)

This is my enter guys, Merry Christmas to all.


----------



## stewartmak7 (Oct 26, 2009)

enter my name into the hat please!!!


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

I'm in I hope!


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## chopper007 (Nov 9, 2010)

*hope i have enough posts to enter*

hey all fingers crossed


----------



## keano (Aug 11, 2008)

Merry Christmas guys :thumb:


----------



## mike_shrops (Oct 27, 2007)

Some fantastic prizes there :doublesho! Merry Christmas all :thumb:!


----------



## nath69uk (Dec 29, 2008)

Enter Me Please!

Mwuahahaha

Nathan :wave:


----------



## CliveP (Feb 1, 2009)

I'm in the list! Hooray!

Many Thanks, I wanted entry 282, it's my favourite and lucky number (joke!)...

Regards,
Clive.


----------



## freon warrior (May 31, 2006)

Count me in please guys!


----------



## admg1 (Mar 4, 2008)

I'm in :wave: :thumb:


----------



## tayls (Jun 30, 2009)

Merry christmas :wave:


----------



## dubstyle (Jun 13, 2007)

Bring it on....


----------



## priceworth (Jul 16, 2010)

count me in people. Looks like this thread is going to get the most posts in the forum


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

Count me in.......................:thumb:


----------



## Discreet (Sep 3, 2010)

Happy christmas Detailing World :buffer:

*Discreet*


----------



## Nanoman (Jan 17, 2009)

Hi everyone!


----------



## GolfFanBoy (May 23, 2010)

Count me in please :wave:


----------



## Th3Doctor (Feb 2, 2010)

Ho ho ho DW merry Xmas


----------



## raitkens83 (Jun 7, 2009)

Me please, Merry xmas to everyone


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

Enter me in , and Merry Xmas to us all


----------



## patonbmw (Nov 23, 2008)

Im all over this, merry xmas


----------



## ANDY GTR (Dec 6, 2008)

im in happy xmas all:thumb:


----------



## Furniture Clinic (Sep 2, 2010)

merry xmas all


----------



## MattDuffy88 (Apr 6, 2009)

Allrightythen! I'm in :thumb:


----------



## swiftshine (Apr 17, 2008)

:argie:


----------



## Leodhasach (Sep 15, 2008)

I'm in! :thumb:

Post 300 for the win...please?

Merry Christmas to everyone and all the best for 2011


----------



## charlie53 (Apr 14, 2009)

I'm in


----------



## mart21 (May 15, 2008)

Good luck everyone,Happy christmas:thumb:


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## Guest (Dec 4, 2010)

What a great idea :thumb:


----------



## 888-Dave (Jul 30, 2010)

Because everyone like a christmas pressie.
I'm in :thumb:


----------



## pringle_addict (Jan 2, 2008)

Pleasr count me in


----------



## leon20v (Jul 7, 2007)

count me in !!
good luck and happy christmas everyone :wave:


----------



## giblet (Feb 26, 2008)

Me please? Cheers for the folks who supplied the awesome prizes and good luck all


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

this site just gets better and better imho  merry christmas.


----------



## lawrence (May 20, 2010)

count me in please


----------



## banarno (Aug 3, 2008)

Good luck everyone! merry detailing!


----------



## sunilbass (Apr 23, 2009)

me me me!!
merry xmas guys


----------



## puki87 (Mar 4, 2010)

My post


----------



## Biggy (Aug 27, 2009)

Merry christmas


----------



## andy monty (Dec 29, 2007)

hello :wave:


----------



## JB052 (Mar 22, 2008)

Seasons Greetings, one and all.


----------



## Mad Stuntman (Oct 25, 2009)

Count me in. Merry xmas. :thumb:


----------



## jamesmut (Jan 5, 2008)

I'm in! Merry Christmas everyone!


----------



## Jem (Aug 10, 2007)

Count me in:thumb:

Good luck to all:buffer:


----------



## cleancar (Sep 21, 2006)

I love this forum


----------



## mjd (Dec 18, 2006)

Dear Santa,

Please reward my dedication to detailing this year with lots of DW goodies.
(There's an extra sherry in it for you if you make my Chrimbo dreams come true)

Yours in hope

MJD


----------



## s2kpaul (Jul 27, 2006)

bonjour DW peeps


----------



## a15cro (May 13, 2008)

a15cro entered, fingers crossed


----------



## spursfan (Aug 4, 2009)

well, as its the time of year.......happy christmas to all out there.:wave:

Kev


----------



## davidcraggs (Aug 1, 2007)

Moi aussi!


----------



## Chris200100 (Jun 1, 2008)

Merry Christmas to all and one plus a Happy New Year


----------



## alexf (May 23, 2009)

happy christmas DW


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

A great idea and just goes to show what a great forum this is with the dealers feeding us some free goodies, feeding the addiction...:lol:


----------



## GPS (Jul 1, 2008)

Merry Xmas to all on DW!!!


----------



## Sharpy (Mar 25, 2007)

Hola! :wave:


----------



## shredder1uk (Oct 5, 2008)

my car is dirty


----------



## phil67 (Mar 17, 2008)

Lovely weather guv


----------



## peanut1 (Dec 29, 2009)

Dear Santa, please may i have....................................


----------



## jdizzy (May 14, 2010)

Merry Christmas haha


----------



## WR1 Shane (Mar 22, 2010)

Here's hoping for an extra Christmas present


----------



## mattsbmw (Jul 20, 2008)

Good Luck everyone


----------



## Guest (Dec 5, 2010)

Good luck........Merry Xmas:thumb:


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

Need something nice to get my detailing mojo back.


----------



## griffin1907 (Mar 4, 2006)

Happy Easter to you all !!!!!:wave::wave::wave::wave::wave:


----------



## veedubsimon (Mar 13, 2008)

Prize list is :argie:


----------



## chopperreid (May 22, 2010)

Happy Christmas


----------



## Short1e (Apr 5, 2009)

I'm in!!!


----------



## Ben_W (Feb 15, 2009)

Thanks again DW!

Happy Christmas to all!


----------



## pogo6636 (Jan 18, 2009)

better late than never.. happy christmas all and good luck.


----------



## _Jimmer_ (Feb 12, 2006)

Hi all DW members and staff, We would like to wish you all a very merry Christmas and a Happy new year, keep up all the good work :thumb:


----------



## goneawol (Nov 6, 2008)

*Merry Christmas!*


----------



## baptistsan (May 4, 2009)

Seasons wishes!


----------



## stuy180 (Mar 10, 2008)

Merry christmas to all :thumb:


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

merry christmas and a prosperous new year to all.


----------



## DavidClark (Sep 22, 2010)

Merry Xmas, great was to get everyone in the christmas spirit lol

Good luck to everyone!


----------



## ChrisST (Jul 19, 2009)

Merry Christmas to everyone on DW :thumb:


----------



## tom_painter85 (Jul 5, 2007)

Wibble?! :thumb:


----------



## Guest (Dec 5, 2010)

Merry Christmas everyone.


----------



## surgemaster (Jul 5, 2006)

Seasons Greetings to all members & their families.


----------



## lesley2337 (Nov 15, 2009)

Woooooooo Christmas! Lol


----------



## adlem (Jul 6, 2008)

A great christmas giveaway - i'm in


----------



## mas (Oct 4, 2010)

happy christmas everyone :wave:


----------



## Supermega (Nov 10, 2008)

Merry crimbo


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Merry christmas!


----------



## Jace (Oct 26, 2005)

Cool, merry Xmas peeps:thumb:


----------



## R1KK1 BFG (Jun 17, 2009)

R1KK1 BFG 


Merry xmas all.


----------



## tom-coupe (Jan 17, 2009)

worth a punt never win anything. 


Tom-coupe 


Merry christmas all.


----------



## gordonpuk (Mar 14, 2010)

Merry Christmas everyone! And winning this would make my Christmas very merry :O)


----------



## maxtherotti (Mar 2, 2009)

couldnt win the smell off my dog but merry xmas every one :wave:


Rob


----------



## Sussex (Sep 9, 2007)

Merry christmas!


----------



## Miglior (Feb 12, 2006)

Hello there!


----------



## LiveWire88 (Sep 5, 2009)

Dear DW santa, please can I have a present this year? :thumb:


----------



## ajc2306 (Sep 20, 2006)

Please count me in. Merry Christmas to all DW.


----------



## pee (Apr 6, 2009)

Wooooooo free stuff i hope i win something.


----------



## Deeper Detail (Oct 31, 2010)

RuFfBoY Good luck everyone!


----------



## *TAY* (May 17, 2009)

Ho Ho Ho ! 

Crimbo giveaway 

Yes plz ! :thumb:


----------



## Brabus Doc (May 28, 2008)

Detailing stuff for Xmas would be awesome as my wife refuses to buy me anything for the car 

Best wish to everyone over the festive period :thumb::wave:


----------



## Lion (Sep 4, 2006)

Excellent, freebies sounds good to me  
Good luck to everyone!


----------



## jay127 (Mar 15, 2009)

ohhh my now this may be a very jolly Christmas indeed :thumb:


----------



## ncd (Dec 12, 2005)

Here's my entry. Happy Christmas to everyone on DW


----------



## stealthwolf (Sep 24, 2008)

Signing in.


----------



## GR33N (Apr 5, 2009)

Im in :thumb:


----------



## BlackCat (May 2, 2008)

Never bend over and tie your shoe laces in a revolving door !


----------



## josh263uk (Nov 21, 2009)

Count me in, wishing everyone a Merry Christmas and Happy new year. :wave:


----------



## Danny B (Apr 14, 2010)

Hope everyone has a good run up to Christmas and have a very Merry Christmas and Happy new year :thumb:


----------



## Red_Cloverleaf (Jul 26, 2009)

Free.....we like free! Here's mine!


----------



## Silva1 (Sep 16, 2007)

Best of luck chaps :wave:


----------



## mattjonescardiff (Dec 12, 2006)

M
e
r
r
y

c
h
r
i
s
t
m
a
s

d
w
!


----------



## robertdon777 (Nov 3, 2005)

Have a very Merry Christmas


----------



## DetailMyCar (Apr 19, 2010)

Merrrry Christmas to all at DW!


----------



## djcromie (Mar 22, 2007)

Can't miss this


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

Merry Xmas to all those nutters who will be out there detailing in these chilly months ahead...........:wave:


----------



## n_d_fox (Apr 18, 2007)

Like i said before... theres not many forums that have the links with resellers or manufacturers to make this sort of thing happen... there are fewer that give the proceeds to its members.

Well done guys :thumb:

oh, and Merry Christmas !


----------



## Littler (Nov 8, 2010)

Here's my entry. Merry Xmas!!


----------



## Posambique (Oct 20, 2010)

Merry Christmas from Finland, the home of Santa Claus!

Entry number 390


----------



## ianking (Jun 6, 2007)

Merry Christmas


----------



## RCZ (Aug 13, 2010)

Ooohh, if I win this, I can put that letter to Santa in the bin :wave:


----------



## Arden Andy VXR (May 3, 2009)

everyone else has entered so why not


----------



## PhillipM (Jun 7, 2007)

Dear Santa, as I can't afford any new shiny stuff, can you please send me things to make old stuff shiny instead?
I've been a good boy all year.

-Phillip (24 and a half)

P.S. - If Rudolf leaves another 'present' in the garden again he's gonna be turned into sausages next year.


----------



## Georgy (Mar 13, 2007)

Im up for this! :thumb:


----------



## ShibbySi (Nov 19, 2008)

Christmas cheer and free stuff. Does life get any better?!


----------



## gargreen7 (Apr 12, 2009)

Good luck to me !


----------



## Shared (Mar 9, 2009)

More exciting than the lottery draw


----------



## lucky_paddy (Feb 14, 2010)

Me too - it's the only way i might get a decent x-mas present.


----------



## Flawless (Sep 26, 2010)

Dont forget meeeeeeeeee


----------



## weemax (Sep 30, 2008)

Thanks very much guys, wish everyone the best of luck - me included!


----------



## BangorGav (Aug 13, 2009)

Merry Christmas to you all!


----------



## christhesparky (Oct 5, 2008)

Good Luck Everyone


----------



## -Stuart W- (Dec 28, 2007)

:thumb:

Count me in please


----------



## FrazzleTC (Jul 4, 2009)

Merry Christmas everyone!


----------



## Jon_Polish (Sep 4, 2007)

Merry xmas all!


----------



## Hoppo32 (Nov 18, 2008)

Good luck everyone


----------



## 91davidw (May 6, 2006)

Count me in please
Merry Christmas everyone and good luck!

Cheers 
David


----------



## andycoz (Feb 15, 2009)

av a gud one too all,lots of detailing goodies for xmas.:wave:


----------



## Judas (Jul 3, 2008)

yes please - thanks to all involved.


----------



## cam73 (Oct 5, 2008)

In for the win - thanks to all the contributors. :wave:


----------



## Bee (Jun 1, 2010)

I consider myself entered 

Massive thank you to all the sponsors for their prizes and all the fellow members for making DW great

Merry Christmas to you all


----------



## M4hood (Sep 21, 2010)

Send Santa To Northern Ireland this year!!


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2010)

This is my entry to the best forum competition I've ever seen


----------



## GeeJay (Jun 10, 2007)

Phenominal competition! Best of luck everybody!!


----------



## cleslie (Feb 19, 2006)

Add me to the list!


----------



## borinous (Mar 25, 2010)

Put me in please!!!! :0) Fingers crossed!!


----------



## X18JAY (Oct 23, 2008)

Merry christmas from the guy off the telly


----------



## Axel1966 (Sep 10, 2009)

Nice idea !
Consider me in !
Merry Christmass all !


----------



## redspudder (Nov 15, 2009)

Merry Christmas, let it snow let it snow let it snow!


----------



## athol (Oct 3, 2009)

I'm in !


----------



## cfherd (Jan 14, 2010)

Here's my post!


----------



## Overdoser (Oct 25, 2010)

Count me in!


----------



## MrJT (Jan 25, 2010)

Happy Xmas all!


----------



## rob71uk2 (Feb 4, 2010)

Happy Christmas!


----------



## kamaran (Aug 31, 2010)

Good Luck everyone!


----------



## adam91 (Mar 17, 2009)

I'm in! 
Good luck to everyone


----------



## GS300 (Dec 16, 2007)

Me 428 , Good luck all


----------



## nickmak (May 29, 2010)

I like this competition!


----------



## Scotch (Jul 23, 2009)

Er me in too. Thanks


----------



## Mauro (Apr 5, 2010)

Merry Christmas to everyone, winner or not. Count me in


----------



## Benjic2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Here's my entry! Merry Christmas to all!


----------



## Phil H (May 14, 2006)

I'm in!

Happy Crimbo!


----------



## vectra ed (Feb 4, 2006)

Put me in please, and merry christmas to everyone on detailing world.


----------



## huddo (May 29, 2006)

Merry Christams to all on Detailing World.


----------



## shine247 (Mar 1, 2010)

One more here, Happy Christmas All :thumb:


----------



## freshprince (Apr 21, 2007)

Ho Ho Ho. 

Merry Christmas All


----------



## Defined Reflections (Jun 4, 2009)

Bah humbug


----------



## glymauto (Feb 29, 2008)

So all I need to do is post something?

So I posted this


----------



## Dannymct (Jul 26, 2009)

Happy Christmas to everyone and there familys :wave:


----------



## dooka (Aug 1, 2006)

ooh ooh another competition ..


----------



## Tom_the_great (Sep 21, 2009)

Lunch Time entry  

Happy xmas all!


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Whats the prize? a break from this snow and ice??.. i'm in lol.


----------



## Jamie-SRi (Oct 18, 2010)

I'm in


----------



## Jonny_McC (Apr 19, 2010)

Lunch time entry


----------



## swompdonkey (Jul 10, 2008)

im in..


----------



## kenny-c (Oct 5, 2009)

Im in!


----------



## burnt-toast (Oct 31, 2010)

yeehaa, merry christmas and looking forward to better weather to get all shiny.


----------



## GavinD (Nov 18, 2010)

Afternoon, count me in!!
Fingers crossed for Santa!!


----------



## littlejack (Jun 11, 2008)

Merry Christmas everyone :wave: im in


----------



## Needs a clean (May 24, 2008)

Needs a Clean.


----------



## HalfordsShopper (Jul 8, 2008)

Me too please.

HalfordsShopper


----------



## OKona (Sep 18, 2010)

OKona !!  Merry Christmas Every one !!


----------



## No_Fear (Oct 15, 2009)

No_Fear


----------



## W23 AJH (Oct 19, 2010)

I would love to win something


----------



## 94Luke (Mar 8, 2008)

Hello :wave:


----------



## Typhoon 180 (Oct 26, 2006)

yes please :thumb:

Happy Xmas Everybody :detailer:


----------



## timster (May 10, 2009)

Hoping to win something!


----------



## Renegade (Nov 8, 2010)

Merry Christmas and a happy new year to all at DW

Have a great one!!


----------



## NovalutionGSi (Apr 19, 2010)

NovalutionGSi... Clocking in for an attempt at a prize.......

Oh and Merry Grimbo to one and all.....


----------



## Bensenn_GER (Mar 24, 2010)

Awesome! I'm in! :thumb:

(will pay shipping, if necessary)


----------



## Sweeterlake (Oct 30, 2010)

All the way from Holland!!!
I'm in!!
Merry Xmass to all of youooooooooooo


----------



## SBerlyn (Nov 9, 2008)

I'm in! Thanks to all the sponsors


----------



## *Das* (Aug 9, 2010)

Better late than never.


----------



## rapala (Jan 18, 2007)

Bah Humbug :lol:


----------



## Dean123 (Jan 26, 2009)

post ONCE


----------



## ben3486 (Nov 1, 2009)

merry xmas every one


----------



## Nickos (Apr 27, 2006)

Freebies! Count me in.

Merry xmas!


----------



## Knighty1884 (Aug 25, 2010)

Merry Christmas


----------



## Joeya (Jul 6, 2010)

Nice one!!!


----------



## andyt13 (May 21, 2009)

hello


----------



## ianc61 (Aug 5, 2006)

Entered.

Merry Xmas to all


----------



## Jon Allen (Dec 27, 2009)

Merry Xmas to all :wave:


----------



## sim L (Jan 3, 2010)

Whoop! :thumb:


----------



## gherkin (Jul 6, 2008)

I'm in, hope everyone has a good christmas


----------



## The Turtle (Jul 15, 2010)

be very rude not to, all the best folks :wave:


----------



## richard33dees (Feb 19, 2010)

ooh just in time for the last day, wished ad entered sooner!


----------



## Motoract (Feb 18, 2010)

Merry Christmas to all!! consider me entered!


----------



## twissler (Apr 6, 2009)

Nearly forgot about this. I'm entered.:thumb:


----------



## Yossarian (Oct 28, 2010)

I'll give it a shot...thanks!
Merry Christmas to everyone.....


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

I nearly missed this


----------



## GrEyHoUnD (Oct 9, 2010)

season grettings!! Hope i win!! woo


----------



## slim_boy_fat (Jun 23, 2006)

Forgot all about this.....thanks for the heads-up Viper. :thumb:


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

i cant remember if i posted or not lol.sorry if i have.


----------



## 306chris (Jan 27, 2007)

my entry here


----------



## andyedge (Aug 25, 2009)

My entry in.


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

ooooops, i forgot too.

cheers viper for the reminder :lol:


----------



## G-baby158 (Aug 30, 2010)

Got to love free stuff  I'm in.


----------



## Fiestamk5 (Feb 15, 2007)

I'm in :thumb:


----------



## 123quackers (Jan 29, 2009)

I would like to be in please :thumb:

good luk to one and all


----------



## hender1 (Mar 2, 2010)

Add me


----------



## ST3V3O (Mar 5, 2009)

pick me !!!!!


----------



## uruk hai (Apr 5, 2009)

Me please :thumb:


----------



## Spesh_SCOOBY (Aug 21, 2010)

pick me santa


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

I better post just incase.


----------



## sanchez89 (Feb 14, 2009)

im in. good luck to everyone

sanchez


----------



## MJT (Feb 24, 2009)

add me please


----------



## ROB WOODHOUSE (Nov 13, 2005)

Just noticed this count me in please!


----------



## tychotx (Nov 15, 2010)

Merry Christmas everyone and good luck!


----------



## Rickyboy (Oct 14, 2008)

Ace selection of prizes! Count me in!


----------



## 309Goodwood (Oct 23, 2006)

Me too please,

And Merry Christmas folks!!


----------



## SteveOC (May 26, 2007)

I'm in.

Steve O.


----------



## dholdi (Oct 1, 2008)

Me too, Merry Xmas and good luck everyone.


----------



## Admin (Oct 25, 2005)

Thats it guys the entries are now closed! 

Good Luck Everyone!! 

Merry Christmas

DWC


----------

